# Anybody use a Woodpecker's Gap Gauge?



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

A little while ago Woodpeckers had a gap gauge as a one time tool. I just received an email that they are offering it again along with a dado stack holder as a one time tool. The dado stack holder is just what I am looking for as I am tired of sticking my hand in the saw to adjust the thickness of a dado stack In the past I have always adjusted with a caliper but the Gap Gauges look interesting but pricey. Has anyone used these? If yes, can you share your opinion?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I was looking at the dado stack holder as well and thought it was pretty cool as well


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Just get a 5/8" bolt with a wing nut and several washers. This can be used to load up your dado stack, tighten it up, and simulate it being installed on your TS arbor. Cost? a few bucks.

If you have a set of calipers you can then measure the stack width.

The Woodpeckers tool set is nice, but its job is not that difficult to easily do with other tools.


----------



## Mccrusn (Mar 8, 2017)

It (the Woodpecker dado blade measuring thing) 
was just available yesterday (3/14/2017) ... for a complete set- 4169.99! I thought that it was nice…. but more like about $30 nice  I can mount my blades on a 5/8 dowel rod… and simply hold them down flat and measure them with a caliper easy enough…


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I got that email from Woodcraft and when I saw the complete set was $169.99 killed it for me.


----------



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with the price concerns. I own one "one time tool", there 24" square and it was worth every penny but I have a hard time with $169 for this offer. That's why I was looking for experiences from others.
Thanks


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

When it comes to Woodpecker price is always hard to justify…


----------

